# is it worth migrating?



## k.jal26 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi,

We have been thinking of applying for PR to Australia for the last couple of months. I have contacted couple of agents and they have confirmed that we are eligible to migrate. However we are quite confused now after doing all the research. I don’t want to feel that it’s not a good decision to go ahead after having done all the rigors required for applying PR. I have given a brief profile of me and my family. 

I am an Indian national working as a finance professional in middle east for the past 10 years. My dream has always been to experience the life in a western country. Now that it’s almost impossible to migrate to America or Europe the only countries left are Australia or Canada. Since Australia has more opportunities in finance i have chosen Australia over Canada. I am 33 yrs old and it will take another two years for me to migrate. Blessed with two children (4 yrs and 1 year).

Please find below my concerns

1.	I reviewed some salary surveys and it looks like I will get around AUD 50K – 55K after tax salary in a middle level accounting job. I am also presently working on my CPA qualification which I hope to finish by 2015. We are not a lavish family so on an average we may spend around 4k a month (48k/year) which leaves me with very little as savings or as contingency.
2.	My wife is willing to work but she would not be able to work for at least during first year since my younger one will not be going to school at that time. She has a college degree but has no work experience so far. She is ready to work part time in an accounting job or in a casual job. Any idea about the expected salary for a casual job? 
3.	Wherever I browse about australia I hear that the new migrants should not restrict themselves to their community but should integrate with the locals. What exactly is meant by “integrate”? What we should do? Frankly I would prefer to keep to myself. I would prefer watching a good movie, time in a library or relaxed chat with some friends. Personally I don’t like going to parties and have very little experience in organizing parties or get togethers. Is parties or get together is a must to show that we are part of the community?
4.	I have heard very good things about Australian education system. However I would prefer my kids to do their higher education (that is after 6th grade) in an Indian syllabus. Most probably I would be sending them back to India or to Dubai if I cannot find CBSE (India) schools in Australia. I am not sure whether they would be able to cope with the Indian education system after their initial years in Australia. Anybody who has done that before?
5.	Presently my son is having a good friends circle and he is just happy and busy on his own. I am not sure what he would do in a new environment after school hours. How to keep the kids busy after school hours without watching tv. (inexpensively). Perhaps this is my biggest concern or worry in migration as I don’t want to spoil my kids good time for the sake of my dream. 
6.	Are Australians very insensitive to other cultures or beliefs? 
7.	We have no friends or relatives in Australia. Given a choice I would prefer Melbourne than Sydney or perth. Is Melbourne a good choice to relocate?
8.	We are practicing muslims (not fanatics). Would there be any problem in the work place or bullying in school because of the religion. 

Your suggestions would be very much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## nowhereKid (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey k.jal,
I've been here almost a year and here's my thoughts on your questions
1) I think you're right about the costs and being single income with two kids on that kind of salary will be a bit difficult in the savings department. You might get by ok, but definitely not anything lavish
2) Casual jobs pay well here. I have friends that work at call centres/retail/customer service gigs that pay 20-25/hr. With reasonable communication skills and some perseverance, it's possible to land casual jobs
3) I don't think the expectation is that you 'throw parties' to integrate. It's more around not consciously sticking only to your cultural group while consciously avoiding those of other cultural groups. Take an interest in the AFL and you'll have plenty of fun conversations and make a few friends in Melbourne (not the only way of course, just an example..)
4) Why on earth would you prefer that your kids go through CBSE? Being a product of the CBSE system myself, I don't see any benefits in the long-run as compared to someone educated in Australia. It is true that their education system is less 'rigorous' than something like CBSE in the early years but please don't buy into any misconceptions about Australians being academically inferior. The calibre of university graduates here is quite good.
5) Kids here usually keep busy with outdoor activities (if they're into that kind of thing). It's a very sports focused culture so if your kids enjoy sports they will have no problem passing time or making friends. I grew up in the middle east and I think kids here have it way better 
6) They're not as politically correct as, say, Americans but most folks I have encountered are very friendly and respectful. There are exceptions however, but that's definitely not the norm.
7) I live in Melbourne and much like it. Perth will be a lot more like the gulf weather-wise though. It's colder/rainier here
8) Totally depends on where you are and who you interact with, but in general people are quite respectful. I think you need not worry about this. 

Hope this helps and good luck.
-nk


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

nowhereKid said:


> Hey k.jal,
> I've been here almost a year and here's my thoughts on your questions
> 1) I think you're right about the costs and being single income with two kids on that kind of salary will be a bit difficult in the savings department. You might get by ok, but definitely not anything lavish
> 2) Casual jobs pay well here. I have friends that work at call centres/retail/customer service gigs that pay 20-25/hr. With reasonable communication skills and some perseverance, it's possible to land casual jobs
> ...


Nicely put and explained!


----------



## k.jal26 (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks nowherekid for your responses. by the way may i know why you have this name? do u think u belong to nowhere since u r an indian by birth, grew up in middle east, expat in usa or aus??


----------



## nowhereKid (Feb 5, 2012)

haha! you're right. Yup and lived in the US ~10 years, currently in Melbourne
Although I think I belong to all of those places a little bit though so it should probably be everywherekid?  that would sum up my mindset a bit better!
cheers


----------



## fpeppy (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi k.jal26,

Hope you are well. Over the past few days, I have been doing a lot of research on Australia and came across your question on google search whereby your situation, family profile etc is exactly same as mine. We are a family of three based in Middle East and very keen to move to Australia. We have already started the process and my husband will attempt his first IELTS in December (he qualifies for Melbourne under IT sector). 

Would you be kind to let me know whether you have been successful with your PR? Is it worth moving from a Middle East Country which has a fairly laid back lifestyle to a Country where the culture, work pace is totally different? 

I have read a lot about the quality of education, permanent citizenship benefits of Australia which is obviously not the case here.. For us, it will be a big risk moving to a Country where we no relatives or friends. Same as your wife, I will not be able to work considering that my daughter is too small to be left alone in a place where have no one to support. 

Would you be kind to shed some light as it will help me o decide whether to move or not? Many thanks.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

nowhereKid said:


> haha! you're right. Yup and lived in the US ~10 years, currently in Melbourne
> Although I think I belong to all of those places a little bit though so it should probably be everywherekid?  that would sum up my mindset a bit better!
> cheers


Oops, I read it first time and felt you're a "now here kid". 

--SSk


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

nice thread..and well answered nowherekid...
i havent migrated to answer this question, but hope it is indeed worth..


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

k.jal26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have been thinking of applying for PR to Australia for the last couple of months. I have contacted couple of agents and they have confirmed that we are eligible to migrate. However we are quite confused now after doing all the research. I don’t want to feel that it’s not a good decision to go ahead after having done all the rigors required for applying PR. I have given a brief profile of me and my family.
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy,

The problem I see in your questions is your "preconceived notions". Australia is a free country, you can live however you want to. Just because someone advised you to do something doesn't mean you should blindly follow them. Live the way you want to live and don't let anyone else tell you how to live your own life. If you are fair and honest then no one can or will bother you.

Australia is very diverse and multicultural country. You'll see expats from all around the world. Yes, there are a few a ignorants who hates non-whites but that doesn't mean that you'll get stabbed or robbed as soon as you step outside. You'll find these kinds everywhere around the world.

My advice to you is that every individual will have his/her own experiences and ideas and perceptions. So, don't just follow anything people say. You can live anywhere in the world if you have confidence in yourself.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

To be truthful I think you would struggle financially if you live in Sydney or Melbourne, where the bulk of jobs are. Most young families need both parents to be working, even if one is part-time, to live comfortably. If your wife does not have work experience that greatly restricts her earning capacity and your ability to pay for child-care. The median age that Australian women have their first child is thirty and so they would usually have been working several years by then, often earning more than their husbands. 
I think you need to do a lot more research about Australia and its culture before you make any decisions. You would not want to come here and be trapped renting a cheap apartment on the outskirts of the city, unable to improve your standard of living.


----------

